# Magic Lantern spike length



## Tom499 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does it make a tall spike, 20cm+?

Mine looks to be making a bud, and I'm unsure whether to put a cane in.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes stake it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2012)

Some people say stake it when the bud is fully formed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 11, 2012)

I must be some of those people Dote!


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone, its staked and ready!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I must be some of those people Dote!



Dote???


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2012)

Hows Dot e? Better?:rollhappy: (PS. sorry)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Hows Dot e? Better?:rollhappy: (PS. sorry)



My fingers do crazy things on keyboards sometimes, as well. I usually catch them, but not always. I just had to poke you...


----------

